# acute on chronic renal failure-Physician documents



## ggparker14 (Apr 23, 2012)

Physician documents acute on chronic renal failure. Would 518.84 be correct code or should this be coded as 584.9, 585.9?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jacoder (Apr 23, 2012)

518.84 is for RESPIRATORY failure. You should code the acute renal failure first, with the chronic renal failure as the secondary dx according to coding guidelines.


----------



## ggparker14 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I looked at this code wrong.


----------

